# Spotify woes (No sound)



## netw0rks (Sep 18, 2013)

I was having problems with no sound in the Spotify app. On a hunch, I decided to disable Dolby in the main system settings (back to PCM) and that worked. This is obviously not good, as I lose Dolby decoding on everything else. 

I assume this is the same for everyone, but I find it odd that other apps still work. Perhaps just a problem with the app. :down:


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I can't use Spotify on the Bolt. It says I need a premium account to use it.

I have no problem with Pandora.


----------



## Trunk_Monkey (Dec 4, 2015)

netw0rks said:


> I was having problems with no sound in the Spotify app. On a hunch, I decided to disable Dolby in the main system settings (back to PCM) and that worked. This is obviously not good, as I lose Dolby decoding on everything else.
> 
> I assume this is the same for everyone, but I find it odd that other apps still work. Perhaps just a problem with the app. :down:


I'm new to Tivo and just hooked it up last night. It was mostly trouble-free, including setting up and logging into apps like Netflix, Amazon Prime, and Spotify.

However, just like you, my Spotify has no sound. I didn't try switching to PCM, though. Oddly enough, while I was perplexed with having no audio, I started a song over from the beginning and had audio for the full song. When it was over and a new song started, it went back to no audio.

Restarting songs never worked again. I'm back to silence in Spotify. Hoping it is just a bug that can be fixed in the app.

TM


----------



## netw0rks (Sep 18, 2013)

It's definitely a bug. Works every time with PCM. They just need to fix the app to send stereo over DD.


----------



## Bonanzaair (Aug 26, 2006)

If I run Spotify, the system will freeze and reboot within ten songs.

Bonanza


----------



## mcygan13 (Dec 17, 2015)

netw0rks said:


> I was having problems with no sound in the Spotify app. On a hunch, I decided to disable Dolby in the main system settings (back to PCM) and that worked. This is obviously not good, as I lose Dolby decoding on everything else.
> 
> I assume this is the same for everyone, but I find it odd that other apps still work. Perhaps just a problem with the app. :down:


I had the same problem with no audio on Spotify. I had my optical from TiVo directly to my soundbar. When i re-wired and ran the audio through HDMI to TV, then optical from TV to soundbar... viola! Hope this helps.

But now, my Spotify stops playing music every 2-3 songs. I have to hit play again, and it's good for another couple songs before stopping again. Can anyone help me with this one?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I have the same problem with a Roamio Pro.

Also the cast feature doesn't work with the iOS app. It launches Spotify, but won't connect.

Edit 

I found a work around for the no sound problem with Dolby enabled. Hide the video window (press slow) before launching Spotify. The problem seems to be if Dolby is playing when Spotify is launched, so I'm assuming tuning to a stereo channel would work too.


----------



## jollygrunt777 (Feb 28, 2012)

I signed up for Spotify Premium as they had a deal for 3 months for 99 cents. I signed in with the Tivo app and didn't get any sound at all. I went back and tried Pandora and it works just fine.

I've got my Tivo connected to my soundbar via optical as well. I'll go back and check the audio setting to see if they're set at PCM or DD. I'll post back later.

Changing to PCM fixed the sound issue. Later on I'll let it run for a good while and see what happens.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

morac said:


> I found a work around for the no sound problem with Dolby enabled. Hide the video window (press slow) before launching Spotify. The problem seems to be if Dolby is playing when Spotify is launched, so I'm assuming tuning to a stereo channel would work too.


Interesting, I wonder if this is related to the changes they made to reduce the audio interruption for the preview window when going to TiVo Central etc.

Scott


----------



## JoE 15 (Nov 19, 2015)

Just wanted to chime in and say I have the exact same problem. Works fine on PCM, but no sound on Dolby.


----------



## MichaelCiv (Dec 27, 2015)

I stick to itunes Match, but sadly no integration to other non apple services


----------



## ejking (May 5, 2011)

SOLVED: I had this same problem. Switched audio to PCM only, then launched Spotify and played music (successfully). Then switched back to Dolby to get surround back and Spotify just continued to work in Dolby.

Although I do have to hit next every 2-3 songs to continue playback like some people are also experiencing.



netw0rks said:


> I was having problems with no sound in the Spotify app. On a hunch, I decided to disable Dolby in the main system settings (back to PCM) and that worked. This is obviously not good, as I lose Dolby decoding on everything else.
> 
> I assume this is the same for everyone, but I find it odd that other apps still work. Perhaps just a problem with the app. :down:


----------



## kurtw47 (Dec 31, 2015)

I did the PCM thing in Audio and it works well on Bolt. I does not work on the Minis. They get intermittent sound. This is obviously a bug. I contacted Tivo and they gave me a lame answer and told me to contact Spotify. I give up. I will cancel Spotify and use Pandora.


----------

